# Cold Room Insulation



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

So are you trying to better seal the door so that in the winter heat is not escaping into the cold-room, or do you have a problem in the summer that your cold-room is not cold?


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

both

in the summer, its not that cold

in the winter, heat leaks through, and my furnace and vents are around it.

PTMD


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

You can possibly put Great Stuff type product in any gaps, but I expect any improvement will be negligible. I see weatherstripping around the door, that's good. Make sure you have a door sweep to seal the bottom. If that is a hollow door, then you will be loosing some heat through the door. In the summer, heat gain to the cold-room is mostly through the walls and ceiling of the cold-room. What is above it, a porch pad that gets direct sunlight? A couple of inches of extruded polystyrene on the walls and ceiling of the cold room would help insulate it. In your house, a protective barrier of drywall or similar is required over XPS, but I am not sure if that applies to a cold-room


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

What is XPS?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

extruded polystyrene insulation. The heavier, more expensive stuff. Better insulation than the lightweight stuff.


----------

